# Cruiser saddle on road bike?



## Kimmi5207 (Jul 9, 2012)

Apologies if this is a dumb question but I really don't know the answer and thought I should ask. 

Just for a little background information, I am a beginner rider. I'm a runner who is a little burnt out and recently switched over to biking with the eventual goal of doing a sprint tri. I was scared to death of biking (hadn't done it in over 20-25 years) but once I realized I wouldn't fall down immediately, I'm discovering that I love it. 

I have a Trek Lexa S women's specific road bike with a carbon fork. I am a larger rider (200 lbs). I was given a cruiser type saddle with springs as a birthday gift from my father to replace the small narrow seat on the bike. Now for the dumb question-Will using this saddle hurt the bike? It's obviously much heavier than the typical road bike saddle and the big springs worry me. Also it looks huge to me. The bike wasn't cheap (!!!) so I just don't want to do something that may cause damage. The saddle is a sunlite cloud 9 suspension cruiser sofa saddle. I can't post a link as I'm a new user. Below is the description. I believe it weighs 4 lbs. 

The comfortable, "sofa-sized" Lycra bicycle saddle is the largest bike saddle SunLite offers, measuring 11.5-by-12.5-inches (W x D). Elastomer spring suspension provides optimal impact absorption and long life, and a vented anatomic design provides optimal airflow and a custom fit that relieves pressure on sensitive areas and reduces fatigue, even on long rides. 

Eventually I will replace it with the original seat as I get in shape and get more comfortable with riding. But since I'm starting out and riding for enjoyment/to get comfortable and increase distances (currently doing 9-10 miles when going out), I'd like to use a larger saddle. Although if choosing myself I probably wouldn't have gotten one quite this big. 

Thanks in advance for your advice.


----------



## GTDave (May 17, 2002)

A gigantic saddle like that will be massively uncomfortable on a road bike. If you have a women's specific bike, it will likely have a women's specific saddle as well. As counterintuitive as it sounds, the smaller saddle will, in the long run, be more comfortable. He first week or so, you will probably ba a little sore from riding, but that's normal as your body adapts to the exercise. Suck it up and forget the couch.


----------



## EHietpas (Feb 9, 2012)

Kimmi,

I agree with Dave that the seat will hurt your butt a LOT. Go to your local bike shop and ask lots of questions. A lot of shops actually have a saddle program where you can try out different saddles to see what fits you the best. The seat is meant for your sit bones, not to hold the rest of your bottom. 

No worries, I to am a runner that picked up cycling to do Tri's. I did my first Tri Sprint about a month ago. IT'S AWESOME! Find a local group to ride with. They maybe faster than you but that is how you build speed and endurance.

A proper BIKE FIT is KEY. They will adjust your handle bars, seat height, pedal location (most likely you ride with your knees out, I did until they shimmed my pedals) adjust components that fit properly, i.e. seat type. The cost will be anywhere from $50 - $100. Mine was $75. Hands down the best money I ever spent. 


(RACE Time was the running time for the Sprint and Half IM. The Half went out first.)


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Kimmi5207 said:


> Will using this saddle hurt the bike?


Absolutely not. If it's comfortable to you, use it. 
However, as others have mentioned. Big seats generally are not very comfortable over long riding. They cause chafing and your sit bones (which you should be riding on) generally won't fit them. 



> I have a Trek Lexa S women's specific road bike with a carbon fork.... The bike wasn't cheap (!!!)


Don't take this the wrong way. But your bike is about the "cheapest" road bike Trek makes. Not that there's anything wrong with it and if it suits you, and you enjoy riding it, that's all that matters.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

Good question, the cruiser type saddle is intended for people who will be riding with pants on. This type of saddle gets you to sit on your gluteous maximus, or buns. That's all fine if you are sitting upright and with your arms out stretched in front of you. 
Road bikes are built a little differently and typically riders sit on saddles with what is called the sit bones. Road bike riders typically wear shorts with padding inside of them and wear no underwear. The padding in the shorts, and a womens specific saddle should be fine regardless of your size or weight. It may take some getting used to at first, but you will get over the soreness after the first couple of rides. 

Get with your LBS and find some answers, I would suggest that you don't use the new saddle. It's not designed for your bike. Maybe you need to look into buying a cruiser bike for your cruiser seat.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

My wife has the same bike, and had the same issues with the stock Bontrager saddle. She tried another WSD saddle from Terry, which also didn't work for her. Tried a better grade Bontrager and it was worse than the original. She finally found what she was looking for with a Selle Diva WSD.

Saddles are personal, and IMO it's simply not the case that any rear end can get used to any saddle. If that were the case, no one would ever go on a saddle hunt. If a saddle is still causing discomfort several weeks into it, it's not the right one.

Bontragers do seem to generate more than their fair share of complaints, though.


----------



## Doc1911 (May 23, 2012)

My wife has been trying out different saddles for her bike during the last few weeks. There is one whe likes the best so far and it is far from traditional - Spiderflex Comfortable Bicycle Seats | order desk. She really likes it, but there is some trade off with having no nose on the saddle IMO. She is going to try it this week on a longer ride with her favorite higher quality Assos .... 

It "may be" a solution, if you are still looking for a right fit for you.


----------



## stanseven (Nov 9, 2011)

tlg said:


> Don't take this the wrong way. But your bike is about the "cheapest" road bike Trek makes. Not that there's anything wrong with it and if it suits you, and you enjoy riding it, that's all that matters.


"Don't take this the wrong way, but..." How is somebody supposed to take that comment? I can't tell the right from wrong.

All that statement does is makes the person saying it feel better about their comment


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

stanseven said:


> "Don't take this the wrong way, but..." How is somebody supposed to take that comment? I can't tell the right from wrong.
> 
> All that statement does is makes the person saying it feel better about their comment


It's a statement of fact. Read all you want into it and take it the wrong way. Or read what I wrote. I'll feel the fine either way.


----------



## DPN (Jun 5, 2007)

Looks like a good entry level bike to me. If you stick with cycling you'll probably get "new bike fever". It happens to us all, no matter what type of bike you get!!! We always want lighter, newer, stronger, etc.

I'd stay away from the padded wide seat. Remember, it's a saddle, and I was told we are supposed to perch on the saddle. You will eventually feel better on the narrow saddle.

If possible, get a fitting at a bike shop.

DPN


----------



## Kimmi5207 (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your comments. I know it's a cheaper entry level road bike-but $900 was a big expense for something I hadn't done in over 20 years. I didn't want to spend more until I know I love it. 

I decided not to use the saddle on my road bike. I read the comments on here and called and spoke to someone at my bike store as well. We have a couple of other bikes in the garage-I'm just going to put it on one of those (backup bike). 

Thanks for the suggestions for other saddles. I do have padded cycling shorts. I'm going to try riding a few more weeks and then make a decision as to whether to stick with the saddle that came with the bike or change to another. When I was purchasing the bike, they did switch out the saddle and let me try a slightly bigger one but it felt the same to me(!) so I didn't purchase it. 

Thanks again for all your advice.


----------



## scryan (Jan 24, 2011)

There is two parts to this...

For one, the seat will just take some getting used to. If you are not used to it, riding the bike will require a short period of toughening up. 

The second part is the seat needs to fit you... its a rather personal thing, if you decide to replace it try and find out if your LBS offers a program that will let you try a few different ones and keep the one that works. 

Most people think they would be more comfortable with soft padding and lots of width.
I always point out how comfortable an old wooden rocking chair can be, even with no padding at all.
What is important is to support your weight on the seat by your skeleton, not by your fleshy bits. This can be done with very little saddle, and very thin padding as long as the width of seat pads matches your tail bone right. The thinner saddle lets you legs move with out your hips having to rock outward.


----------



## Kimmi5207 (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks. I really appreciate the analogy of the wooden rocking chair. That makes a lot of sense. My bike shop does have some type of saddle exchange program. I remember them telling me about it when I purchased the bike. I will check back with them and get more details if I feel the need to exchange in a few weeks. Thanks again for the advice.


----------

